# Kindle screen is dark HELP!!!



## Rendy (Nov 5, 2010)

My Kindle 2 will not do anything.  I have restarted several times, but the screen just stays dark. I don't know what else to do HELP!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure it's fully charged. . . .if a restart still doesn't do anything, you probably need to contact Kindle CS.  If it's still under warranty they'll surely replace it.  If not, you may still be offered a replacement at a discount.


----------



## Rendy (Nov 5, 2010)

They are going to replace it (didn't have any problems with them). It was only about 4 or 5 mos. old.  It really scares me, because I hadn't dropped it, and have mainly used it in my home.  It hasn't been abused at all, shouldn't have gone bad that soon.


----------

